# Any hairdressers in Dubai familiar with Bio Ionic Retex?



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been asking around for months at all sorts of salons and no-one has even heard of Bio Ionic... or even Yuko! Bizarre. Perhaps someone out there might know of a UK/US hairdresser, for example, with experience of these products?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

*Yuko*



imom said:


> I've been asking around for months at all sorts of salons and no-one has even heard of Bio Ionic... or even Yuko! Bizarre. Perhaps someone out there might know of a UK/US hairdresser, for example, with experience of these products?


Revival Salon do Yuko hair straightening. They have their own website.

Revival Beauty Salon in Dubai
M01 Al Abbas Bldg., Behind HBL Bank, near Bur Juman Centre, Dubai,


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, that's a good start.


----------

